

Scion: Motivate for art entrepreneurs - pm90
http://www.scion.com/motivate/

======
rhizome
I think this requirement says a lot about Scion's goal:

    
    
        [ ] I am between the ages of 18 - 35
    

The (10,000+ word, with table of contents) T&C's also include mandatory
arbitration, anti class-action, and a jury waiver. To their apparent credit,
they say this is opt-out'able. At any rate, this appears to be a highly
restricted and promotional latch onto incubator culture, similar to how they
have previously attached themselves to graffiti and tuner subcultures.

